# Great Hog Guides?



## JustUs4All

Here is the spot to discuss the merits of area hog guides.


----------



## JustUs4All

Be sure you read the rules before posting here.  The discussion will be of the merits and not the demerits.    Advertising and statements that might expose Woody's to libel will not be tolerated.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Not much action here. Must not be any merits. JK!


----------



## JustUs4All

Rekon so.


----------



## Boar Hog

OK! I guess I'll go first. Very few hog hunters have success their first time out without some type of assistance, whether it comes from a paid guide or just an experienced friend. This being said, hiring a guide saves the hunter time spent scouting, learning specific behavior, and many other factors unique to wild/feral pigs. A good guide also can supply all needed weapons and supplies to ensure a productive, safe hunt.


----------



## Lick Skillet

So,....any recommendations? Who has put yall on the pigs?


----------



## RON OLIVER

*Hog guide*

We went hunting with nathan poole on jan 5......me and my son had a great time.....he has awebsite.www.midgagamefarm.com...facebook page...wild hog hunting preserve......if you look under spot and stalk ......going hunting with nathan poole ..u will see pictures and the story.....his #478 697 0699.....great person to hunt with and watch and learn.......memories are 4 ever....we will never forget this trip


----------



## holton27596

captain stan in woodbine is great to hunt with. same one who owns captain stan'smokehouse.


----------



## Xtreme375

Bubba Addison in Abbeville.  You will see a ton of hogs. And Bubba is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.  He lives for killing hogs.  Been to his place on two seperate occassions (total of 3 days hunting) and have killed 6 hogs.  Four of them were in the 200-250 range.


----------



## Lorren68

Jerry Russell of russell outdoor guides WWW.russelloutdoorguides.com


----------



## blowinsmoke2500

*Hog hunt*

I went with Nathan pool today. He got a Alsome place to hunt and got  some nice hogs. He is a great guy to deal with and to hunt with. Check him out. WWW.midgagamefarm.com you can see our hogs from todays hunt here at  4 down in the rain.


----------



## fyrguy86

Dane Clemans of www.georgiahogcontrol.com has put me on more hogs then you can imagine. I've hunted several times with him. Each hunt, we had more hogs then a 500 qt cooler could hold. 900 lbs of meat on last two hunts. The night vision is the way to put pork in the cooler. No one works as hard to make your hunt a hunt of a lifetime.


----------



## sam81

*Great Hog Guide*

I had the opportunity to go out with HogSwat (www.hogswat.com) a few weeks ago in South GA and it was awesome seeing pigs through thermal cameras and scopes.  Unfortunately we didn't bag any but were given another trip for free.  I couldn't have asked for a better time and highly recommend them. I will post back again after my next trip.  I also have two other recommendations for pig hunting.  Hoot-N-Holler Taxidermy does awesome job at mounting your pig at a very reasonable price and lastly www.sportingnav.com.  I was able to find Hogswat through this site as they have several pig hunting guides listed in GA. It was a great reference tool.


----------



## 2-shot

I took my sons to Razorback Ridge and had a great time, one son killed a pretty good boar.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## snook24

Lorren68 said:


> Jerry Russell of russell outdoor guides WWW.russelloutdoorguides.com



x2 on Mr Russell. Awesome guy with some big hogs running around! We hunted them at night over lights and in the morning.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Happy Acres Expiditions is a good one for bow hunters. I think Gary is even known for making exceptions for youngans and first time women hunters with his AR. He really is a great guy and a great hunter!! Frydaddy40 on the forum here.
happyacresexpeditions.com
I think he's on Facebook also!!


----------



## HossBog

Old Eddie at Clay Hill is great! I've only been there one time, I didn't get a hog, but buddy I was with got a nice one! Here's his place, near Morris, south of Columbus:

http://www.clayhillhunting.com


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

Are there any places up in North West GA. I have been looking at the places listed here but their south.
Thanks


----------



## gadawgfan706

any guides that are set up to have bowhunters?


----------



## Bustem

Henry Williams at Horse Creek Outfitters 229-315-9864 is the way to go. He has a ton of hogs and good priced $200 for meat hog and $350 for a trophy boar.


----------



## Dpsmith

Bustem said:


> Henry Williams at Horse Creek Outfitters 229-315-9864 is the way to go. He has a ton of hogs and good priced $200 for meat hog and $350 for a trophy boar.



I have been there. I was blown away at the amount of hog sign and hogs we saw. I would highly recommend giving Henry a call.


----------



## hulk181

*bow hunt for hogs*

Jerry is setup for bow hunters. Killed two monsters three years ago, but the last two times we went were skunked. 
Really nice setup, located above Macon off of i-75

www.russelloutdoorguides.com


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971

I have hunted with a couple of times with Hogguide and killed a big hog. Always had a great time. He is setup for bow hunters as well.
http://www.hogguide.net


----------



## rwhfly

I was wondering if Addison's was still in business? I've left phone messages, emailed and used their contact form on the web page and never heard back. Too bad they are gone, it looked like one of the best.


----------



## fredw

2-shot said:


> I took my sons to Razorback Ridge and had a great time, one son killed a pretty good boar.  I highly recommend them.



Doesn't look like they are in business at the moment.  This is a post from their Facebook page:



> Razorback Ridge Outdoor Adventures
> December 21, 2014 at 10:56am ·
> 
> We have been getting lots of phone calls the past few weeks about hunts...unfortunately we are not booking any more hunts at the moment. We are temporarily closed until further notice. We are looking for new property to lease so that we can reopen. Please understand and we thank you for your interest in hunting with us. We hope to fulfill your needs as a hog hunter soon!


----------



## gsmith001

Sorry, I don't know about Hog Control and Addison's never called back.  I took my son to Wild Hog Hunting Preserve in Wrightsville.  Nathan Pool was the guide and he was great.  We each got a meat hog.  He will work with you on your first hunt.  I highly recommend him.


----------



## jcannon46609

Just got back from the Wild Hog Hunting Preserve myself yesterday. Nathan was awesome and I got my first hog kill. Plan on going back for a spear hunt.


----------



## model88_308

We've hunted Georgia hogs for 8 years now (annual trip for us) and the last 7 have been with Blaine Burley and Woods N Water. His hunts are strictly fair chase and we have had experiences from taking some huge hogs to returning home empty handed on our trips. I should at least mention that some of us within the group are looking strictly for trophy sized hogs of over 200 pounds, while other are shooting meat hogs (all in what you like!). 

We have taken several big hogs with a couple pushing 500 pounds live weight. Over the years I've been lucky enough to have taken three 300+ pound boars with Blaine. He works hard to keep in touch with which stands are showing the best hog sign (trail cams) and will try to work the prevailing winds into all stand selections.

Over 3,000 acres of owned & leased property and dozens of stands. Link below and a couple of pics of some of our group's biggest hogs there. 

(Photo gallery of some of the best killed hunting with Woods N Water to left on link)


http://www.woodsnwaterinc.com/ga_hogs.html


----------



## NCHillbilly

Alexacarri Plantation near Abbeville is a great place to hunt, more hogs than I've ever seen anywhere in my life. Over 1,000 acres of great hunting for completely wild hogs, and Tim Beach, the owner, is as good as folks get. Good spot-and-stalk, stand hunting, good place to bowhunt, too. www.alexacarri.com


----------



## Killer Kyle

Jerry Russell! He was in this months with the write up about his multi year pursuit of Kong, a 500 lb hog he finally killed. He is a great guy and runs a very reputable service!


----------



## hulk181

*Hunting Pigs at Flatcreek*

Met John through a mutal friend and had a blast. Highly recommend you chek him out on facebook ( JLWaller Flatcreek ). $300.00 No high fences, lots of pigs, price is for 3 days and you can take up two pigs at that price. Several stands to choose from. Took my 8yr old and had a blast.


----------



## patton72

Has anyone tried Green Lakes Hunting? Allen Green has plenty of hogs for $125 per day. That includes lodging. I've been going there for about 5 years now. I don't always get one but someone that goes with me may get several. Was supposed to go this weekend but my buddies complaining about it being too hot. Sissies.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Look into " The Buck & Boar" guide service. Their in Swansea Sc, Calhoun county. Troy is a hard core hunter 24/7 he will hook you up, gun, bow or blade. He has it going on.

http://www.boar-hunter.com/buck_and_boar_family.html


----------



## ebrauns23

Hunted with hogSwat in SW Ga, had a great time even though the season doesn't get really good for another couple weeks. We had 2 encounters and the 2nd yielded 5 shot retrieved 3.


----------



## HogKillaDNR

ebrauns23 said:


> Hunted with hogSwat in SW Ga, had a great time even though the season doesn't get really good for another couple weeks. We had 2 encounters and the 2nd yielded 5 shot retrieved 3.



Did you have to pay for the two not retrieved?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

As much grief as I've given BR1 for his political views, I have a friend and his son that went out with hogswat and had a good time.

They put them on oinkers in several sets.


----------



## ebrauns23

HogKillaDNR said:


> Did you have to pay for the two not retrieved?


No. They don't have any extra charges or trophy fees. Pay once and they even will give you another hunt if you don't get on any.


----------



## HogKillaDNR

That's really awesome, I'm gonna check into that.


----------



## ebrauns23

HogKillaDNR said:


> That's really awesome, I'm gonna check into that.


Hogswat.com. Kaleb was a great guide


----------

